

IFrame loop - csomar
http://www.fbi.gov/about-us/cjis/ucr/crime-in-the-u.s/2006/crime2006

======
mAritz
People with disabled caching might get accused of DDoS(attempting) their
servers just by visiting that URL. :o

~~~
meritt
Are you kidding? He manipulated the URL without explicit permission. This is a
clear violation of the Computer Fraud and Abuse Act, and moreover, hacking!

~~~
test-it
OP name is Omar, so clearly this is a terrorist act.

------
Stevens
..this is news?

~~~
voidiac
No it's just funny.

